# Anyone have a Prairieland Poodle?



## Charley02272019 (May 29, 2019)

Does anyone have a Prairieland Poodle? Just curious to see Charley’s litter-mates or others from his line.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

He's really cute, and living the good life! Welcome to PF.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

I do not personally own one. 
But he is very cute and is living a good life. He is such a pretty color.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Nope, but I love your pictures!


----------



## AmyJMac (11 mo ago)

Hi, I realize this is an older post, but I just came across it and wanted to say that I have a Poodle from Prairie Land Poodles, probably not a sibling from your same litter. Mine was from 2015. The mother's name was Shadow and the Father was Tiamond. Mine is named LeRue and she is also a silver. Charlie is gorgeous and I hope you are all doing well.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

AmyJMac said:


> Hi, I realize this is an older post, but I just came across it and wanted to say that I have a Poodle from Prairie Land Poodles, probably not a sibling from your same litter. Mine was from 2015. The mother's name was Shadow and the Father was Tiamond. Mine is named LeRue and she is also a silver. Charlie is gorgeous and I hope you are all doing well.


Welcome to the forum! I hope you'll make a member introduction post! Love to see more of you and your girl LeRue!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

AmyJMac said:


> Hi, I realize this is an older post, but I just came across it and wanted to say that I have a Poodle from Prairie Land Poodles, probably not a sibling from your same litter. Mine was from 2015. The mother's name was Shadow and the Father was Tiamond. Mine is named LeRue and she is also a silver. Charlie is gorgeous and I hope you are all doing well.


Hi and Welcome with a quick question on behalf of another member.

You typed Prairie Land but there is/was a different breeder with the name Prairieland.

One is in Minnesota and the other in Illinois. Which is your breeder, please, if you don't mind telling . The owners first name could be helpful too.

ETA...No need, found Tiamond associated with Sunridge Poodles website, kennel noted as Terrifick. Following that trail gives Tiamond's sire as Whisperwind Farleys D Sir Quincy. Farleys D is also a PF member. Small world .

This might be a big help for the other member.

I see that your poodle may be of Prairieland lines but possibly from another breeder. It's the Prairieland lines or news of the actual breeder they're hoping for.


----------



## EricG (11 mo ago)

Charley02272019 said:


> Does anyone have a Prairieland Poodle? Just curious to see Charley’s litter-mates or others from his line.


Just came across this. I have a Prairieland Poodle from Illinois. He was born 7/11/2012. He’s getting up there in age, but still doing well and remains my pride and joy. If you got yours in or around 2019, you must have one from one of the final litters. I hear they stopped breeding at Prairieland in recent years.


----------

